# Heartworm from a dog with Heartworm?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

There is a Shih Tzu in our neighborhood who came here from Puerto Rico and was diagnosed with Heartworm. She is being treated. And my boys have never missed a dose of their interceptor...but the have sniffed and smelled this dog and I know this dog does his biz around the neighborhood, not sure if they pick up after her or not.

Are Jasper and Cash at any risk? 

Bandit the dog with heartworm lives with another healthy 11 month old Shih Tzu and they are both in full coat and from a distance they look just like our Neezers. I hope she will be ok and that my boys have had no chance of infection. I think I will call my vet.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Missy,
I just did a search online and found that heartworm is not contagious from dog to dog. Here is a link. http://www.hamiltonhumane.com/heartworm/heartworm.htm

I hope your neighbors puppy is okay.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You're fine....no worries


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that your dogs are safe. It's good you give them the meds too. That poor dog, I understand that the treatment for heartworm is not fun.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That is scary, I'm glad your two are ok and hope the other dog will be too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I called the vet and they confirmed what you wrote Karen. I am relieved. I hope little bandit is OK too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I'm happy to hear that your dogs are safe. It's good you give them the meds too. That poor dog, I understand that the treatment for heartworm is not fun.
> Carole


I think they changed the treatment to giving the dog the regular heartworm medications. It takes longer to get rid of the heartworms but it isn't as radical as the other way


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Years ago I went through a heartworm treatment with a boxer. My understanding is the treatment may not be as radical but you still need to keep the dog quiet for up to 6 weeks. The worms are killed in the heart, then decompose and are pumped out naturally. The more excited the dog gets the better chance of the dead worms being pumped out too fast and causing a clog (heart attack). Has the treatment changed so you don’t need the rest period?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Years ago I went through a heartworm treatment with a boxer. My understanding is the treatment may not be as radical but you still need to keep the dog quiet for up to 6 weeks. The worms are killed in the heart, then decompose and are pumped out naturally. The more excited the dog gets the better chance of the dead worms being pumped out too fast and causing a clog (heart attack). Has the treatment changed so you don't need the rest period?


It's changed big time. Now they just give the regular monthly heartworm medication and your dog lives a normal life. I don't know if they can do this with a really bad case though. The old treatment could kill the dog and was very harsh but they found that the heartworm meds kill off the worms over time

**Let me put in a disclaimer here. I learned about this through the local non kill shelter since most of their dogs are heartworm positive. I asked my vet briefly about it and he said yes, the treatment has changed drastically


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

apparently this dog with Heartworm is very weak. My DH saw them and they were only walking the other dog.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checked a couple of sources and found the following. I was curious because of the passing of the dead worm(s) into the blood stream

It is imperative that no heartworm patient exercise during the recovery period. The dog may not run, play, or go for walks during the four-week period. Even after heartworm treatment is successfully completed, the patient should not go for long walks or engage in strenuous play for another month: each patient should be allowed to gradually build his or her strength. Go out in the yard with him to make sure he doesn't run but just eliminates and comes back in.

This is the same after care we did 30 years ago.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Just checked a couple of sources and found the following. I was curious because of the passing of the dead worm(s) into the blood stream
> 
> It is imperative that no heartworm patient exercise during the recovery period. The dog may not run, play, or go for walks during the four-week period. Even after heartworm treatment is successfully completed, the patient should not go for long walks or engage in strenuous play for another month: each patient should be allowed to gradually build his or her strength. Go out in the yard with him to make sure he doesn't run but just eliminates and comes back in.
> 
> This is the same after care we did 30 years ago.


Like I said, I only know what the non kill shelter changed over to in treating heartworms. Their dogs are walked and allowed to play and adopted out with heartworms. I looked on the web to see what treatment there is and found 2 different ones. One the old treatment and one a newer treatment but some of the articles were written years ago


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess this is a good example of prevention worth a million...........
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The new treatment is definitely safer for the dogs, but everything I am reading gives about the same after care "advice". Just take the preventive meds and forget about it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I guess this is a good example of prevention worth a million...........
> Carole


:amen: I had never heard the word heartworm until we moved out of Ca and the vet we went to asked what kind of meds my pom was on for it. I thought the vet lost their mind....she probably thought the same of me  Then I told her we just moved there from Ca and she understood and explained it. A vet I used to use here had a heart in a jar with heartworms in it. Too gross to see but it keeps you on your toes about giving them their heartworm meds.


----------

